# Showing my appreciation to all GC members and the forum itself.



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I've been around here for a while and I feel very grateful for all the help, understanding and encouragement I've received from the GC members over this time. Thank you very much guys, I feel welcome here! 

Now, this Tuesday my band The Wit is releasing our first EP titled "The Wit at Hillside Audio" and as I mentioned in an early thread I want to make it available to all the members of guitarscanada.com for free. Here is the link to Dropbox, you shouldn't have any trouble downloading but if so, let me know and I will figure out how to help. 

Dropbox - The Wit at Hillside Audio EP

Thanks again, feel free to destroy the record with comments or just throw the mp3 in the recycle bin! If someone wants to show his appreciation use this link and subscribe to our newsletter:

The Wit Band Newsletter

This is the artwork, courtesy of my wife:

















Update---following a suggestion, here you can hear the music first:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2016)

Ah, man! You're a sweetheart!
Thank you.
Will check it out.
Keep on keeping on! \m/


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2016)

Just finished listening to them all.
Nice fusion feel to it.
I really like Dr Drums.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Andrei!

I kicked Healey into 'Mommy's room', and fired up the vintage tubes. Really sounds cat's ass -- the bass chilling, the toms beat me up, and your leads melted my face. My compliments to Mr. Dunn. Graphic is engaging too!

You should all be really proud.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Sounds good! Really like when the solo kicks in on Funk Yes.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks a lot! 

I like what I hear. 

I too prefrered Dr. Drum


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Excellent. I really like it. Few questions, do you change pickup selector or tone position during any of the solos in those three YouTube vids above? Also what gear are you unsung on them? 

It's excellent work. Really great playing. My iPhone headphones didn't show the bass guitar any favors. Could just be my head phones. 

A+ I commend your work. How long did the arrangements take to write and then record? 

Please share about it. We'd lov to hear about it.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

First of all thanks for commenting and listening to the music. Larry: yes I am  Blind Dog: coolest comment ever, thank you! 
Sambonee: I don't usually change pickup selector in the middle of a solo but if during a good take my hand touches the selector and that happens it might as well stay or I might just don't even notice. I don't know if that happened on any of these songs. I do it in one of our other songs for the particular reason that I finish that solo playing natural harmonics so I always make sure to select the bridge position at the end. The gear used in this recording is as follow:

Dr drums: my Squier telecaster with vintage noiseless neck pos and TS9 for the leads, TS9+Maxon SD9 for the loudest solos. Fender Strat for the funk and soft distortion comping tracks with Menatone Ms Foxy Brown and EHX nano small stone modified by mhammer.

Funk yes!: same Squier with Menatone for one of the comping tracks/with TS9 for the other channel and boss CE2 and Menatone for the chorus track. Same Strat for the lead funky tracks with the Menatone. Same Squier for the solo with TS9 + SD9, then line in to the computer to a borrowed Positive Grid Bias because I didn't have time to track this solo in the studio (the huge difference in quality can be easily noted) 

Humanation: Gibson SG bridge position with SD9 and the volume rolled back a lot for a dirty clean for all the tracks except the solo for which I used my Squier with the TS9 + SD9.

Everything was recorded using a Mesa Boogie Studio 22 with an SM57 and a Sennheiser MD 421 in the center of the cone (I used both tracks during mixing) and Focusrite Two pream. The delays and reverb effects were added later on Pro Tools. 

I hope I'm not forgetting something important.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

amagras said:


> I hope I'm not forgetting something important.


You forgot the picks.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Jamdog said:


> You forgot the picks.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks Andrei! 
As always, very enjoyable!!...I really want to see The Wit live someday.

The artwork and photography is very cool ...Congrats to Lili!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmnnn...

That guitar playing was fantastic. thick and clear - loved it.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff - I thoroughly enjoyed all three pieces. Does Wayne Krantz make your list of influences? I hear a bit of Krantz in your playing especially Funk Yes.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Krantz is God!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I really like Dr Drums.


That's the one I liked best as well.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow Andrei. Great playing and great material. None of those tracks would be out of place on that Prog Rock string from a while ago.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great memory! Thank you very much everybody for the comments, here's a promo video I made today, please don't laugh I'm a really bad filmmaker but it serve it's purpose.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

...and the EP is officially out today!


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Dr. Drums is my favorite. That is some stellar playing!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Aces for all three!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm so proud! Today the audio company Audified published an interview with us about the EP!   
Audified-Powered Artist: The Wit


----------

